# Cheapest diamond jigs



## jaime1982

Looking to buy a few extra for some friends. What are the cheapest yall have found? $43 for 8










Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## hookN

That hologram foil will fall apart after a couple.of thooty creature's


----------



## hog

Diamond jigs are probabally the most used Jig I own. Ive bought from lots of places.

I however, dont by the cheapest.... you can probabally get those at a Academey store pretty cheap. The chrome comes off real quick, and you HAVE TO change the split ring and hook since they are POS....

heres some ideas

Personally I like Hammereds over just the normal silver or gold. but thats a personal preference.
On most, I make my own assist hooks, but, thats a personal preference also. If you do that- my thinking is-- I know what the strenght and quality of the cord is and I put my own hook of choice on there. But, thats just me. Most folks dont go to the trouble and want it ready to go.

so back to your question of where and price.
jigsrigsnstuff.com george
capemay tackle
bead from basspro
Jigandpop Kil
Peacetoken
are some pretty good ones.. 
or make your own from a doitmold 
if you buy them from George or capemay without hooks they are a good bit cheaper

These are just opinions

heres where I and others wrote about'm in 2013 and others chimmed in.
Ive also bought some of Kils gold ones this year and simply put a assist on the bottom of the jig..

let us know what works out for ya... 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4860398


----------



## jaime1982

hog said:


> Diamond jigs are probabally the most used Jig I own. Ive bought from lots of places.
> 
> I however, dont by the cheapest.... you can probabally get those at a Academey store pretty cheap. The chrome comes off real quick, and you HAVE TO change the split ring and hook since they are POS....
> 
> heres some ideas
> 
> Personally I like Hammereds over just the normal silver or gold. but thats a personal preference.
> On most, I make my own assist hooks, but, thats a personal preference also. If you do that- my thinking is-- I know what the strenght and quality of the cord is and I put my own hook of choice on there. But, thats just me. Most folks dont go to the trouble and want it ready to go.
> 
> so back to your question of where and price.
> 
> These are just opinions
> 
> heres where I and others wrote about'm in 2013 and others chimmed in.
> Ive also bought some of Kils gold ones this year and simply put a assist on the bottom of the jig..
> 
> let us know what works out for ya...
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4860398


Thank you for the reply. I also found some of these and theyre just plain hammered so ill use my own rings and hooks which i actually prefer. About $30 for 10 8oz jigs.









Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## erain12

Check on the swivel also, another possible weak link!


----------



## JFolm

erain12 said:


> Check on the swivel also, another possible weak link!


Yeah I would personally tie to the solid ring on the assist hook and use a split ring to attach the jig.


----------



## jaime1982

Yea i plan to use my own hooks, either with rings or assist.

How about these lol









Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982

Just got these today. $67 for 19 jigs.
Theyre bare so i may prime them and paint them silver, pink or blue and put some circle hooks on em.
16ozÃ-3
12ozx3
10ozx3
8ozx3
8ozbutterfly x4
4ozx3
Comes out to $3.52 ea. Not too bad huh.









Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982

Not diamonds but these were only $5 each. 200gram blue and pink.









Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982

Managed to get a few bites off the $5 jigs. Pretty decent for the price I'd say.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## hog

Always like to see teeth marks on my jigs, especially when the fish that made'm is dangl'n on the hook too ... 

Ive found this... when bying jigs from someone you can call, Ive always got them to drop the price pretty drastically if 
1. I buy'm without hooks - Id rather make my own anyway, most of'ms kevlar or spectra they use skcuS. and usually the hooks are pieces of parC also. Especially the trebles. Three things I dont scrimp on are the quality of hook the toughness of the spectra/kevlar I use for assist I make and the solid ring I tie my Floro to that connects to the Assist. Let the jig dangle. 

2. Ask'm what they would cost if you buy $150+ dollars worth.... thats usually where you can get them real inexpensive.... remember, most of them, buy them from overseas any way for practically nothing (other than having to buy usually $10,000 worth at a time). So in actuality, they bought them for pennys on the dollar basically. The more they sell, the more they make once they recoup their initial investment. 

The american made ones, their mak'n'm real inexpensive most likely also or they wouldnt be mak'n'm at all. Ive gotten some great deals over the years from buying from them. My favorite hammered diamonds is a american made by George in NY. their made with a tough tough chroming chemical process, where as many others, The plating starts cracking off the first time you use it....


----------



## J.R

*Diamond Jigs 6OZ. Set of 4*

Diamond Jigs have stood the test of time and while others have come and gone, diamond jigs are still putting meat on the deck. The diamond jig has been a proven winner for decades and will continue that same trend for years to come.

Here is a set of 4 high quality diamond jigs for sale. The jigs come with one 3X VMC 3/0 treble hook paired with a strong split ring.

ITEM SPECIFICS:

6OZ in size

2 of the hammered jigs has a reflective surface with hammered dimples that throw off extra reflection in low-light areas

One jig completely glows in the dark.

The jigs come with one 3X VMC 3/0 assist hook.

These jigs are 5 inches in length

GREAT FOR FISHING: Tuna, Snapper, AmberJack, and Grouper.

Each set costs $30.00 and they can be purchased at www.strikertackle.com or we can invoice thru Paypal.

FREE SHIPPING on all orders over $75.00


----------



## jaime1982

These just came in today. Very happy with the fit and finish. Quality is definitely there. Now need to go try em out.


----------

